# appraisal scores



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

goathappy posted a link to her appraisal scores in another post. They were really interesting and I am trying to learn about goat conformation. I was wondering what all the numbers mean. I am guessing that + = good, v = very good, and E = excellent?

Are there appraisal score for nigi? How do you get your stock apprised? 

Thanks to so mcuh :wave:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not so sure on what the symbols mean. . . . to learn more about getting your appraisals done, visit the ADGA website. http://www.adga.org - they should be getting ready to put up the info for 2009 appraisals. We would like to get ours done, maybe.


----------

